# Garmin Varia mounted on a Trek 9 Series Madone



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Got sent this image from a chap in the UK, asked and received permission to repost it.








A very clean way to repurpose the Trek Reflector/Flare mount on the Madone.


----------

